# pool filter sand



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is this the same thing as pool filter powder? Pure Diatomaceous Earth? Because that's all they have at this home depot and I don't want to make a mistake...it's a bit expensive.


----------



## Ruffers99 (Jul 23, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Is this the same thing as pool filter powder? Pure Diatomaceous Earth? Because that's all they have at this home depot and I don't want to make a mistake...it's a bit expensive.


here you go.

Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware

home depot/lowes may not carry pool filter sand. ACE does or a pool supply store?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah-ha! Okay, thanks. That's exactly what I needed to know, and it looks like they don't have that here. I'll check online and see if OSH has it, otherwise it's time to figure out something else.


----------



## Ruffers99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ruffers99 said:


> here you go.
> 
> Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware
> 
> home depot/lowes may not carry pool filter sand. ACE does or a pool supply store?


I think could you also use this as its non-toxic, but I think its a finer grain than the pool filter sand so you may have slightly more hassle cleaning it as it will tend to get drawn up a lot easier.

Quikrete 50 lb. Play Sand-111351 at The Home Depot


----------



## bill38112 (Jun 28, 2014)

I use play sand from Home Depot over Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil in all 27 of my aquariums (all planted), have for over 15 years. I have it in containers as small as one gallon all the way up to my 60 gallon tank. One caution, be sure not to disturb the sand layer when doing water changes or you will have a real muddy mess on your hands.

If you are not using live plants, the play sand would work just fine alone. It's cheap and safe for your fish.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I ended up going with the play sand. They had it, and it was cheap. Have the organic potting soil already. Question: in the guide it says to remove large organics, like wood. What does "large" mean, really? Twigs? Acorns? Random sticks? I feel a little uncertain.


----------



## bill38112 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have never found anything really "large" in the organic potting soil. However, bark and twigs will float if they get free of the sand.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I'm curious as well, which would you (anyone) prefer? Play sand? Or Pool sand? I honestly can just walk to Home Depot or Ace Hardware and pick it up, but I would like too know which one would sustain a better home for aqurium plants? Are they the same as looks goes? Or texture? I defeniatley want too get one of these just don't know which one


----------



## Ruffers99 (Jul 23, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> So I'm curious as well, which would you (anyone) prefer? Play sand? Or Pool sand? I honestly can just walk to Home Depot or Ace Hardware and pick it up, but I would like too know which one would sustain a better home for aqurium plants? Are they the same as looks goes? Or texture? I defeniatley want too get one of these just don't know which one


I believe play sand is finer. But both are fine. its entirely up to you, may depend on which color you prefer as im not sure if one is darker than the other?
I am going to go with pool sand, but you should search around and research it to help you decide if you want to put a lot of thought into it.

I have read the best way to clean (once in the tank) is to slightly disturb the substrate then let it settle, then just hover the vac/siphon just above the sand as the muck should be settled and just lift right up into the vac/siphon.


----------

